# Independent Design Focus: Audi LMP10 by the Segra Group



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just this past weekend, Audi Sport shut the door on the 2007 American Le Mans Series with a nail-biting win over the competition in the series finale at Laguna Seca. Audi Sport boss Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich was coy about the company’s plans for return next year, something that’s been in question due to the rules advantages given to their LMP2 competitors by the American series. What isn’t in question though is the company’s future. Audi will race the R10 next year, and even more interesting is what they might run in 2010 when a new set of rules from the ACO will dictate development of a closed-top car.
* Full Story *


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Independent Design Focus: Audi LMP10 by the Segra Group ([email protected])*

Pretty good looking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Independent Design Focus: Audi LMP10 by the Segra Group ([email protected])*

Won't the wide, tall greenhouse mask airflow to the rear wing?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Independent Design Focus: Audi LMP10 by the Segra Group (Entwerfer des Audis)*

no not necessarily at all.


----------

